# How to install apache2.2 and mod_fcgid



## haoniukun (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm using FreeBSD 8.0-release on an amd64 box. When I use `pkg_add -r mod_fcgid` to install mod_fcgid. I'll always see that pkg system is trying to install apache2.0.63. But in fact, I have apache 2.2 installed on my system using command `pkg_add -r apache22` And the installation is successful. I wonder if anyone knows how to install mod_fcgid with apache22 using pkg_add method. I have try make from ports. But I don't want to do that at the moment.
Thanks for any hints in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2010)

The pkg_add method will install mod_fcgid based on apache 2.0. If you want mod_fcgid based on apache 2.2 you will have to build mod_fcgid using the port.


----------



## haoniukun (Aug 21, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The pkg_add method will install mod_fcgid based on apache 2.0. If you want mod_fcgid based on apache 2.2 you will have to build mod_fcgid using the port.



Hi,
Thank you very much. Now I'll have to update my port.


----------

